# Efest LUC V2 or v4 Charger



## Rob Fisher (29/11/17)

Any vendors stock the eFest LUC range of battery charges? I have had a few chargers and most of them end up breaking. I use the LUC v6 on my desk and it's performed perfectly since the day I plugged it in... but I want a smaller one for when I travel.

And anyone think there is a better charger than the LUC range?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/17)

Damn! This is WAY harder than expected... LUC's are scarcer than hens teeth... and small chargers that look kewl seem to be out of stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/17)

Amazon have plenty in stock but wrong plugs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/11/17)

Like this one Mr Fisher ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/11/17)

Sorry just read the description and says it’s the uk plug  suppose nothing an adapter won’t sort out or a pair of wire cutters won’t fix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/17)

Oh wow this is turning into a needle in a haystack... so many out of stocks and then only Nitcore and other crap brands...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Sorry just read the description and says it’s the uk plug  suppose nothing an adapter won’t sort out or a pair of wire cutters won’t fix



Yip that one will work... which web site did you see it on @Smoke_A_Llama?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/11/17)

Good ol bid or buy 

Always a pleasure sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/17)

@Rob Fisher I have some of the new Nitecore Q2 Chargers. These chaps do 2A charging on a single cell or 1A for 2 cells. They have an external power adapter and work with a 12V input so work great for travelling. The springs on these are also a lot easier to work with than the older range. I've only ever used Nitecores, no issues so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/11/17)

Thanks Buzz. My last two Nitcores buggered out in me so I’m a bit nervous. But I may take you up on it after your recommendation. Thanks for the info. Appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Buzz. My last two Nitcores buggered out in me so I’m a bit nervous. But I may take you up on it after your recommendation. Thanks for the info. Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome Rob. 

I still have my very first i2 bought from @Oupa way back when I started, then D4s at home and at the shop, another Q4 at the shop and an i8 at home. All performing beautifully. I actually use the i8 for traveling, its big but damn handy because the wife and I both use more than one multiple battery mods and it doubles as a powerbank.

Just note that none of these come with car adapters but they have the capability. These adapters are available from most car parts / outdoors stores.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/17)

@BumbleBee , can those Q2 Nitecore chargers plug into the mains?
Or not?
Where do you plug them into ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/17)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee , can those Q2 Nitecore chargers plug into the mains?
> Or not?
> Where do you plug them into ?


They come with a 2 prong EU mains adapter, like so

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

